
Amazon 2008: Books will be just a front to sell storage and cloud computing - maram
https://www.zdnet.com/article/amazons-cloud-computing-will-surpass-its-retailing-business/
======
maram
"In fact, Amazon's real business down the line will be its cloud services.
Amazon will be like a book store that sells cocaine out the back door. Books
will be just a front to sell storage and cloud computing."

